# [Feature Request] Allow docking of stats window or status bar stats?



## ntoff (Sep 27, 2017)

Since OBS studio now allows rearranging of the UI, is it possible to allow the "stats" window (view -> stats) to be docked? I like to have the stats window open and sometimes it'll get buried under another window or underneath OBS. I guess an "always on top" option would work but I think having it dockable would be nicer as then it'd move around if you move OBS (I have 2 monitors).

Or even just a simplified version of the stats with the dropped vs total frames maybe shown down in the status bar?

RLag: D:5/T:5000 ELag: D:5/T:5000 maybe?


----------



## Slegnor (Oct 8, 2017)

I was about to suggest this as well, I'd like to be able to have it docked somewhere, maybe down the side of the preview window, something like this?


----------



## Slegnor (Mar 26, 2018)

Is there any indication anywhere if this and others suggestions are a consideration or not?  
Hard to tell if devs are reading suggestions or not


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 26, 2018)

I read all of them, personally. There's not always a response beyond "thanks for the suggestion" because I can't say one way or another whether a suggestion will be implemented or not. Personally I think this is a good idea, but I'm not able to say if it will be added or not, and what the timeline would be.


----------



## michaelc (Apr 19, 2020)

+1 for this. Seems like stats is an odd one out here. 

Or dropped dropped frames at least be highlighted in red on the bottom status bar ?


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 19, 2020)

The stats window can be docked as of a couple versions ago (see View > Docks > Stats).


----------



## michaelc (May 8, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The stats window can be docked as of a couple versions ago (see View > Docks > Stats).


Yep, I discovered that shortly after I posted my last comment.. whoops.   Didn't expect the old stats window to still exist separately. Thanks.


----------



## dodgepong (May 9, 2020)

It still exists separately because it has a bit of extra functionality (e.g. it can stay open while OBS is minimized, whereas a popped-out dock cannot).


----------



## DayGeckoArt (Jan 17, 2022)

I've been trying to figure out this for a while, only just realized there is a separate stats window and one you get docked by right clicking on the dock area!


----------



## DiverseCS (Jun 2, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> It still exists separately because it has a bit of extra functionality (e.g. it can stay open while OBS is minimized, whereas a popped-out dock cannot).


How do I keep the stats window open and have obs minimized? Every time I minimize obs the stats dock also minimizes. Could someone reply with a picture or video how to?


----------

